# Trichomes under the leaf



## Caretaker (May 27, 2009)

In my short time of horticulture my trichome experiance is iffy. I have maybe harvested one plant that had very few amber. I have only went through bagseed and havnt keeped a good track of time for referance of harvesting time. It does seem I have waited quite a while for most of my plants in the past and they seemed to not get past the cloudy stage, at that they would throw alot more clear ones on as time went by and I couldnt catch all cloudy and some amber. I know some times it can take 12+ weeks for a strain to finish. I probobly would say my patienced made me think it was longer than it really was. But, I currently have an eye on trichomes so I can catch the window. All mine are mostly cloudy with some clear. I check leaves and some buds if I can hold still enough. I was just getting curious and remembered I have seen trichomes under the leaf's as well as ontop. I have only magnified the ones on top. I checked multiple spots on buds and leafs and its all cloudy and some clear. But then I flipped a leaf clipping over and there is alot more trichomes on the bottom and not only that I have %5 amber on the bottom. I am not talking see through amber i am talking dark dark red filling the whole head of the trichome. Cant see through it at all. Should I add these trichomes into the bud and top of the leaf ratio? Why do I have more trichome production on the bottom than the top? What if the trichomes on my leaf turn half amber but the ones on the buds are just all cloudy? Is that possible? Should I go by the leafs or just wait for the ones on the buds to turn a bit amber. I am looking for a %10-%20amber trichome harvest. So should I wait for the buds to turn that much amber or the leafs, Top side or bottom or both?

Also I dont like the contraversy of the "some strains dont turn amber" argument. I even saw a reference to it on a seedbank website saying they had a strain that had trichomes turn amber unlike other strains. I was baffled because I thought all plants trichomes turn red when the window is open. Is there any instance at all were they will just all be cloudy and not turn red?


----------



## ms4ms (May 28, 2009)

Greetings, I to have viewing issues with the color of thrics. I have one of those radio shack specials and I shake like crazy. I cut a little leaf off and put it on my table and look. I have clear thrics now but there are so many. This has to be stronger reefer than my last lr2. I panic when I am close to harvest because when I view my thrics I worry about the pistols that shouild turn from white to red and brown but my plant is starting to look DONE. You will have thrics everywhee so under the leaf is common. That is why alot of peeps keep the leaves for hash. I will use a combo of pistol color and thric color for this coming harvest.  4 ur grow


----------



## PencilHead (May 28, 2009)

In my limited experience, the trichs on top matured faster than the ones under the leaf.  I was at maybe 15% amber on the top and on the edges, but was clear to cloudy on the under-spine of the leaf.


----------



## Rockster (May 28, 2009)

Most Dutch hybrids at maturity have cloudy trichs or cloudy interspersed with amber resin heads.

Red trichs are rare and are from pure sativa's,(as far as I'm aware?)unless you mean 'red' as amber as amber resin heads can be very dark,not translucent and yes can also be honeylike,varies from strain to strain.

Extreme over maturity can also produce oxidation at the base of the buds which makes the resin go a cloudy brown colour and this has been mistaken for 'all over amber'.

A Super Silver Haze I grew was dusted as if with brown sugar,that particular pheno was the most amber resinwise of anything I've grown.

Me personally,when the whole plant looks finished,give it an extra week.Doing that doesn't turn it into couchlock,just makes it a bit stronger methinks?


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> Greetings, I to have viewing issues with the color of thrics. I have one of those radio shack specials and I shake like crazy. I cut a little leaf off and put it on my table and look. I have clear thrics now but there are so many. This has to be stronger reefer than my last lr2. I panic when I am close to harvest because when I view my thrics I worry about the pistols that shouild turn from white to red and brown but my plant is starting to look DONE. You will have thrics everywhee so under the leaf is common. That is why alot of peeps keep the leaves for hash. I will use a combo of pistol color and thric color for this coming harvest.  4 ur grow


I am glad you are going by the trich's but dont even bother with pistil color. I have had plants have alot of white pistils harvesting all cloudy and the smoke was great. I had other pistols turn color real quick, Some turn brown, some red, some orange. Has nothing to do with harvest time. They are just made to catch pollen.

But the ones I have are a pure red color. Like fire red. The full head filled with that color. I am gonna do more checking to see if thats happening on all the trichs under leafs. It was just a shocker to catch those red ones when there is none above the leafs or on buds.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2009)

I usually wait until I get 15% to 25% Amber. 

That way I know that the developing trichs have produced thc, and the amber still have more than none.


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

So I checked a few other leafs and there is a couple random pure red tops on a few trichomes. Plus there is twice as many under the leaf than on top. I am just glad I checked because now I know to look even closer because the window is opening.


----------

